# *****Friday Pics********



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

early post again! I'm going to be out of pocket tomorrow and couldn't wait to get these posted!

Our first trip to the Beach at Matagorda for 2013 with the grandkids, who are staying with us for a while from Anchorage Alaska, and of course Theo, who has completely adopted these two as his own little entourage!

Really, really sorry for the early post! ( not really, actually kinda proud of these photos, and couldt wait to share! lol)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't blame you for posting those... Great pics and great looking crew!!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

capt.sandbar said:


> Can't blame you for posting those... Great pics and great looking crew!!!


x2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

capt.sandbar said:


> Can't blame you for posting those... Great pics and great looking crew!!!


x3...what kind of camera? Those are stunning.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Incredible pictures!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

scwine said:


> x3...what kind of camera? Those are stunning.


Thank you. Canon 7d with either a 100-400 or 28-135 mm lens


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

Amazing pictures!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics and the best looking water in Gorda I have seen since last summer!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pics!

Well **** fire Ethel, it's on!

Got my BCG for my next AR project



Daughter painting a chair


Son



Urethaned a map onto their table


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Great pics and the best looking water in Gorda I have seen since last summer!


x2.........i was gonna call fake.....that one pic near the end showing a closeup of our brown gulf brought it back to reality.

great pix nevertheless!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> x2.........i was gonna call fake.....that one pic near the end showing a closeup of our brown gulf brought it back to reality.
> 
> great pix nevertheless!!


Never hurts to add a little blue tint during post processing!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My 1974 Whaler updated pics.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The whaler*



capt. david said:


> My 1974 Whaler updated pics.


Looks awesome capt david, are you leaving the sides that baby blue color??? That's going to end up being a brand new boat, love it man!!!!


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Whaler it is seafoam green! Yes sides will be that color.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

So Texas beach in May or South Alaska Beach in May. Hum? Wonder why they are so happy?


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

My 15yo chocolate lab who seems to be on his last leg hoping he can make it through the weekend so I can get home to him


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Jm, best wishes for you and your dog.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Whaler it is seafoam green! Yes sides will be that color.


That's going to be real nice, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Cooked for the annual sports banquet at work this week.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Colorado last week!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Mont said:


> Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


Rock On Mont, You did well. Congratulations To Faith!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Ha!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a table I have been building for the little woman.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A good amber lager


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

1. "Jim, this particular magazine is entitled SHAVED."
2. Painted my protein feeder
3. Graphical representation of my last date


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

My '''new" $750.00 toy, sold the shredder that came with it for $350! 
Did some minor work on it, threw a rattle can paint job on it, ready to work.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Mont said:


> Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


Mont that is fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Capicola has been drying for 2 months.















Biker gang








Time to get rid of the old hound 








Dinner


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

"Time to get rid of the old hound "

Just 2Funny!!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

*Las Vegas*

Wife & I went to Las Vegas and stayed at Mandalay Bay.

1. Wife Lay Z River
2. Wave Pool
3. Wife enjoying lunch under the cabana we rented. Worth every penny getting out of the sun.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Shaky said:


> early post again! I'm going to be out of pocket tomorrow and couldn't wait to get these posted!
> 
> Our first trip to the Beach at Matagorda for 2013 with the grandkids, who are staying with us for a while from Anchorage Alaska, and of course Theo, who has completely adopted these two as his own little entourage!
> 
> Really, really sorry for the early post! ( not really, actually kinda proud of these photos, and couldt wait to share! lol)


First off those pics are crystal clear and second nice little gang you got there!


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations Mont. I know the pride you are feeling at this time, as my daughter was the 2007 Valedictorian of DHS. I do not recall to many things in my life as the joy when she walked across that stage and received that honor.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


Now THATS something to be proud of dad! I bet you are on cloud nine seeing your little one, well now big one, succeeding to the magnitude of that! Way to go Faith!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Deans List...again...3 peat. Don't mind that C, it was a typo....
Jerk style pork chops...helluva deal on em at HEB.
Teriyaki Chicken kabobs...chicken, sweet onion, bell pepper, pineapple.
Leaving downtown.
Mac n Cheese from Blackfinn
Not a bad view...St. Arnolds Pub Crawl..cant remember which stop this was, but the place was called Dogwood.
Beer.

















































































Shut up, Patrick.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*8th GRADE DANCE PICS*

Our oldest daughter at her 8th grade dance.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

RedHooker said:


> This is a table I have been building for the little woman.
> View attachment 614360
> View attachment 614361
> View attachment 614362
> ...


that is awesome! i want to learn how to build stuff like that. i've tried a bit but between the tools, time, and $$$ (the wife gets a little mad "you spent how much on that?!?!") i just can't seem to get very good! one day i'll have a big shop with all the right tools though. i want to make a table like that out of mesquite...


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Latest addition to the arsenal.

Sig Scorpion 1911, .45ACP


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Yard looking good








I could eat green beans every day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

a few random pics of Pemba, Mozambique and sunrise 100 miles offshore over the indian ocean


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Some fine pics as usual.. May it started early this time .. Might as well get dinner started..

Fresh Sweet Corn n Fresh Shrimp - Never Frozen - Canned

Cruise Ship Wrecked Casserole

RedFeech n Trout Piquante 

Fresh Cod and Green Beans n Cabbage Salad topped with a Citrus Vinaigrette

Prosciutto Sage Stuffed Cheeken Topped with a Sage Vinaigrette 

A Kitchen pass for me is that I don't cook that day. I been wanting a SS Jr in this color for a while.. Nail Polish Wonders..


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Killin me Capt. Dave!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Belize


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

New tank, new pier almost done, need rain!!!

















My ******* Chick!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay a few more:

Beautiful wife was in Orlando for business this week. Pic she sent.



Stolen from facebook. So many comments, but I'd rather keep them to myself and not get a visit from men in suits this week.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Morning in Costa Rica!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Some good food pictures on here this friday!

I hung out with my best friend yesterday and cooked...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

1st pic
Outlaw Dirt Modified getting built " front A-fame on jig " will be replacing the carnage we brought back from Ardmore Ok a few weeks ago.
Random shop pics of other race cars getting built
Last pic is of the pull bar of a modified and all the different adjustments , the drive shaft will go through that circle on the right side bottom of pic, pic was taken from above right rear tire looking towards back of driver seat.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cactus


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

my pops in a money race. he is in the stang. he won. left lane red lighted.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Couple better pics of the pier from inside the tank. When tank fills should be about 12' of water under pier. More dirt has been taken out since these pics were taken. Actually over the past two weeks rains there's about 3' of water there now.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Couple better pics of the pier from inside the tank. When tank fills should be about 12' of water under pier. More dirt has been taken out since these pics were taken. Actually over the past two weeks rains there's about 3' of water there now.
> 
> View attachment 614486
> 
> ...


no brush piles around the dock


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Back yard visitors...


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

dentonmark said:


> my pops in a money race. he is in the stang. he won. left lane red lighted.


Its a good thing you told us what this was, what kind of car and which lane they were in otherwise we would have needed a picture.  LOL


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

mont - congrats to her! quite an achievement. my oldest is number 1 at the end of her sophomore yr and has big goals.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Just recieved this from my daughter, "Dad i got accepted in the Honor Society At Sam". Very proud of her. I more year! cant be soon enough!!!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Rose bed are lighting up!

But my daughter still loves to pick what grows in the yard...

My namesake.

Whatchootalkin' 'bout Willis?

Last day of PreK

Sunrise on Breton Sound

Hooked Up

My first Bull in a LONG time.


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

Dukman said:


> Its a good thing you told us what this was, what kind of car and which lane they were in otherwise we would have needed a picture.  LOL


oh dang! did it not show up? let me find the youtube video my brother posted.


----------



## dentonmark (Feb 20, 2013)

ok this is the video of a test run earlier in the day and the money race.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Our soon-to-be-ours tractor once we close on our ranch in 1 1/2 weeks. Patrick loves playing on it!

My first "yard art" purchase. He is 3 months old and will be taking him home in July. Dad has an 88 TTT horn span. Mom is at 71" TTT.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My sweetie
Golf tourney. Center is Ed Hargett (former Aggie and Saint QB) I'm the fat kid on the left.
Mom and Dad (Dad be 80 next Sunday)
Punk kid up the street. Actually did a hit and run. His days are limited...
My son receiving Team Player award at HS soccer banquet
My son and prom date


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Leaving Antigua!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Helluva day in west bay....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Pensacola*

Heading back to Pensacola Beach in a few weeks..


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

goldwingtiny said:


> Rock On Mont, You did well. Congratulations To Faith!!!


Yes, kudos to Faith!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Yard looking good
> I could eat green beans every day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whered you buy/build?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My five year old Grand Daughter playing tennis...


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Seachaser said:


> Just recieved this from my daughter, "Dad i got accepted in the Honor Society At Sam". Very proud of her. I more year! cant be soon enough!!!


Congrat's to young SeaChaser-ette as well!!:cheers:


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Mont, congratulations to you, your wife and your daughter. I know it takes hard work, dedication, and determination to achieve what Faith has accomplished so far. In my opinion, parents play a big role in influencing the right path to travel. God Bless.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My sis in laws wedding last weekend. My boys first time being in a wedding, and finally my beautiful wife and son.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*View from the room..*

Sorry about the glare Guess Where..


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

stelvis said:


> Sorry about the glare Guess Where..


I bet there are slot machines below you and gaming tables...


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

stelvis said:


> Sorry about the glare Guess Where..


Not Ingleside!


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Just enough...*



JShupe said:


> I bet there are slot machines below you and gaming tables...


but not enough to afford the green fees....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Is that Shadow Creek?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dentonmark said:


> ok this is the video of a test run earlier in the day and the money race.


Your Dads stang is flying! :brew2:


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*nope.....*



JShupe said:


> Is that Shadow Creek?


Not Ingleside either!

The Wynn in Lost Wages, NV.. $500 per person per 18 to golf..Needless to say I didn't play....:rotfl:


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 6, 2012)

Mont said:


> Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


Mont, which is bigger...your chest or your head?  Be proud Dad!
Congratulations to your daughter! I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

scwine said:


> x3...what kind of camera? Those are stunning.


my wife, who worked for party pics many years ago snapping a million pics and isn't bad with a camera anyway, always says how funny it is when someone sees a good pic and wants to know what kind of camera she is using. It seems some people take good pics with any camera 
nice pics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Mayhaw jelly finished last Saturday. Got enough to share a few and eat lots of biscuits too! Still have enough juice for about 9 more half pints and still have dewberry jelly to go yet! My blackberries are coming soon also! Whew! Lots of jelly!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

slip knot said:


> mayhaw jelly finished last saturday. Got enough to share a few and eat lots of biscuits too! Still have enough juice for about 9 more half pints and still have dewberry jelly to go yet! My blackberries are coming soon also! Whew! Lots of jelly!
> 
> View attachment 614619


mmmmmmm


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

rsmith said:


> Not Ingleside!


Man I miss Ingleside.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Capt. Dave shouldn't be allowed to post food pics on here, just saying....anyone agree...unless he shares


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

^^^^^ Capt. Dave is an artist!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Some recent shots from my trip to New Mexico, I've been challenged to grow my beard out till my birthday(the end of July)


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mont said:


> Dickinson High School's newest Valedictorian and USMC merit award winner, Faith Weeks


Congrats to her. Lots of hard work getting that done.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Taken at work / Webster, TX
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Great day at the water front.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Great day at the water front.


Looks to me like Ol Yeller is parked on the sidewalk.. What are 
you ?? Some kind of cop or something ???....:rotfl:


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

stelvis said:


> Sorry about the glare Guess Where..


*Wynn Hotel Las Vegas*


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

FAT GIRL Released..


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> FAT GIRL Released..


 Nice! Matty?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

nice trout...


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> FAT GIRL Released..


 What did you catch it on?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

guacamole on a tree,lol


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Mike, This is as close to sharing as I can get . Bring the laptop down to your dinner table.. Then Scratch n Druel.. lol


BIGMIKE77 said:


> Capt. Dave shouldn't be allowed to post food pics on here, just saying....anyone agree...unless he shares





slip knot said:


> ^^^^^ Capt. Dave is an artist!


 Extra Rations for Slip Knot :dance:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Electricians nightmare. Cagayan de Oro Phillipenes. Island of Mindanao.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

My wonderful lab








My old truck from high school


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

stelvis said:


> Not Ingleside either!
> 
> The Wynn in Lost Wages, NV.. $500 per person per 18 to golf..Needless to say I didn't play....:rotfl:


Wow...I played Pebble Beach for $500.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Pat P said:


> Latest addition to the arsenal.
> 
> Sig Scorpion 1911, .45ACP


Sig Scorpion, great choice. I've got the .380 Scorpion for my pocket carry.


----------

